# Dog throwing up orange liquid



## Loumay24 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi, 

I have a year old Doberman and this week she started sicking up bile! At first it was 6 times a day so took her to the vet and they said she had gastroentiritis! They gave her an anti sickness injection and that stopped the vomiting but today and yesterday she has started it again! Does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Loumay24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a year old Doberman and this week she started sicking up bile! At first it was 6 times a day so took her to the vet and they said she had gastroentiritis! They gave her an anti sickness injection and that stopped the vomiting but today and yesterday she has started it again! Does anyone know what this could be?


Dogs occasionally will just bring up yellow bile, sometimes they will even go out and eat grass and then immediately just bring up the grass and yellow bile often when they have some discomfort, very occasionally is pretty normal and they are usually fine after.

Bile is made in the liver and stored in the gall bladder and then when the dog eats its released along with other enzymes to break down food. Dogs will sometimes get an excess of bile acids and stomach acid in the stomach when
they have gone too long between eating and have an empty stomach. Often they will do it first thing in the morning before breakfast after they have gone all night since the last meal.

How many times a day do you feed her? Sometimes giving them several smaller meals a day can solve it, so that may be worth a try.

6 times a day does seem excessive though, and if she is still doing it so frequently and it goes on you do need to take her back. She may be making excessive bile acid for some reason and that can cause inflammation of the stomach lining and even ulceration longer term. If it continues then it does likely warrant more tests.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

When did she have the injection?? It was no doubt a drug called cerenia which wears off after 24hrs. Did they give you any medications to give her at home like antibiotics etc? If she is vomiting excessively then she is at risk of dehydration so you need to keep an eye out for this by checking for a skin tent and seeing if her gums are nice a moist or tacky. Personally if she is still vomiting I would be taking her back ASAP especially if showing signs of dehydration.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Don't they usually give antibiotics for gastroenteritis? Bile is yellow, if its orange it could be tinged with blood. I would steer clear of anti inflammatory drugs because they can have bad effects on the stomach, the injections can too and effects the stomach lining even though not ingested orally, so I'd ask for tramadol for pain relief. Six times a day is a lot and not he normal empty stomach type of vomiting. 
In humans we have omeprazole and it works brilliantly but I don't know whether its used in dogs. Antibiotics will also effect the good bacteria in the stomach so a little active Manuka honey would be good to give if the vet prescribes AB's, a teaspoon four times a day. Dogs will often lick it off the spoon because its nice and sweet. Its great for upset tums.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Did the vet advise feeding something light?

Suitable light foods - 
Scrambled eggs (no added milk or butter)
Readybrek made with water not milk
Mashed potato (no milk or butter)


----------

